# Here's Your Menu... Thump!... Here's Your Rat



## Laela (Jun 21, 2019)

See.. that's why I hardly eat out anymore... eek!


*Big rat falls from ceiling at Buffalo Wild Wings, lands on menu*
Posted Jun 21 2019 01:38PM EDT
Updated Jun 21 2019 01:41PM EDT

LOS ANGELES (FOX 35 ORLANDO) - This would make anyone lose their appetite. 

Customers dining at a Buffalo Wild Wings restaurant in the Westchester area of Los Angeles got a big, furry surprise when a large, live rat fell from the ceiling and on to a table!
**Alisha Norman was getting ready to order when she says she heard something crawling around above her. Moments later, the rat came falling down "like a Mack truck," landing on top of a menu at the table next to her. 

Norman, who was there on vacation from Texas, tells Fox 35 everyone in the restaurant was in shock.

"The waitresses stood off to the side until after the manager picked him up with two plates and dumped him in a bag."

As unappetizing as it was, Norman says she isn't mad and the manager comped her and fellow diners meals.

But she isn't sure she'll be paying a visit to the restaurant again.

"I’m not gonna be able to go back."

Norman says that the manager claimed that recent construction was to blame for the unexpected rodent. 







Photo credit: Alisha Norman


----------



## awhyley (Jun 21, 2019)

Laela said:


> *Alisha Norman was getting ready to order* when she says she heard something crawling around above her. Moments later, the rat came falling down "like a Mack truck," landing on top of a menu at the table next to her.
> 
> As unappetizing as it was, *Norman says she isn't mad and the manager comped her and fellow diners meals*.



Hold up, she still ordered and ate from there?  I don't know which one is worse.  In any case,


----------



## Laela (Jun 21, 2019)

I know..that got me... I wasn't eating at all.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 21, 2019)

The poor rat. Looks like the impact killed him.  He just wanted some racist wings to go with his blue cheese sauce.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jun 21, 2019)

Poor thing probably lost its balance trying to read the menu. We aren't the only ones who appreciate dining at a place with an "A" rating.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jun 21, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> The poor rat. Looks like the impact killed him.  He just wanted some racist wings to go with his blue cheese sauce.





Goombay_Summer said:


> Poor thing probably lost its balance trying to read the menu. We aren't the only ones who appreciate dining at a place with an "A" rating.


----------



## Laela (Jun 22, 2019)

Well there is a logical explanation..

But why are black folks still eating at Buffalo Wild Wings?



> Buffalo Wild Wings told Fox News in a statement that the restaurant was immediately closed for cleaning.
> 
> “The isolated incident at the Westchester-area Buffalo Wild Wings in Los Angeles yesterday was unfortunate. The center where the restaurant is located is undergoing significant construction and we are confident it was directly related. We hold Buffalo Wild Wings to the highest operating standards and promptly closed the restaurant for proper remediation, cleaning and sanitization. We look forward to reopening soon to once again serve our guests in the Westchester area," the statement said.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jun 22, 2019)

Laela said:


> Well there is a logical explanation..
> 
> But why are black folks still eating at Buffalo Wild Wings?


Roh roh if they had an incident I missed it.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jun 22, 2019)

My soul would have left my body if I saw I rat just drop down on the table....nevermind continuing to eat my meal...


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 22, 2019)

I would have had emotional distress.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 25, 2019)

Why is Buffalo Wild Wings cancelled, aside from this? I don’t really eat there anyway, but I apparently missed the memo


----------



## Laela (Jun 25, 2019)

I've never eaten there but I've heard it's a racist joint; last year a racist person allegedly hacked their Twitter about a _*"secret ingredient" *_in their sauce and the company had to scramble to address that; I've read years ago..where a black group had waited a looong time to get seated at a Buffalo Wild Wings... But there is a federal  _*lawsuit *_involving treatment of blacks because BWW employees don't think blacks give "good tips"

#IJS










chocolat79 said:


> Why is Buffalo Wild Wings cancelled, aside from this? I don’t really eat there anyway, but I apparently missed the memo


----------

